# "Tramite" definition?



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

I've lived in Mexico for over ten years BUT ..... I've heard the word "tramite" used in so many situations that I am now confused as to what it means. It appears that it may have a number of meanings. Can anyone enlighten me? Muchas gracias, Amigos!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I interpret it as a process, or something being in process. For example, "Mis papeles son en tramite" = "My papers are being processed", or, "El tramite esta listo." = "The process is completed".


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Another way to understand it (and this is meant to supplement and add to RVGringo’s explanation) is “paperwork” or “formalities.”


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you both! Now it all makes perfect sense. Just like in English, a particular word can be used both as a noun and a verb, and sometimes an adjective. Take the word "guard" for example. That's what was confusing me ... the usage. Gracias!:clap2:


----------

